# [H] Thrall - Guardians of Honor suchen neue Wächter



## Shvyne (1. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 

Jeder hier in diesem Forum scheint nur zu suchen.
Wir jedoch nicht, wir bieten!
Wir bieten, eine nette freundliche familiäre Gilde die auf die Bedürfnisse des einzelnen eingeht. Generell sind wir ein netter Haufen, von Individualisten, die sich zusammengefunden haben, um mehr zu sein, als nur eine Zweckgemeinschaft auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Epic.

Was bieten wir genau?
Eine freundliche Umgebung in der man mit Spaß und Freude seine Freizeit in WoW verbringen kann. Dazu gehört auch, dass man gemeinsam HC Instanzen cleart, oder die Schlachtfelder Azeroths unsicher macht (Wobei, das bei uns eher dem Spaß an der Freunde dient.) Auch bleibt es nicht aus, dass wir spontan, alte Instanzen besuchen um den Bossen dort, das passende Style Equip abzunehmen. Denn der Held oder die Heldin von heute wollen ja auch mit Stil in den nächsten Kampf starten.
Unser Hauptaugenmerk ist eine nette und freundliche Spielumgebung in der nichts ein Muss, aber alles ein Kann ist.
Mit einer Ausnahme. Verpflichtet man sich dazu mit uns die Schlachtzüge WoW´s mit unserer 10er Gruppe unsicher zu machen sollte, Verlässlichkeit zu deinen Tugenden zählen.
In unserem Raid muss es natürlich Disziplin und eine klare Struktur haben. Wir sind zwar keine Profiraidgilde, jedoch gehen wir die Bosse mit Elan und dem Willen sie auch zu schaffen an.

Was suchen wir für unsere Raidgruppe?

*1 Mage
1 Heal (Dudu, Schamane, Mönch)
*

Unsere Raidzeiten sind:
*Donnerstag 20:00 bis 22:00 Uhr
Sonntag 19:00 bis 22:00 Uhr *

Stand: 7/14 nHC

Natürlich können sich auch andere Klassen bewerben. Nur kann es dann eben sein dass ihr euch den Platz mit einem anderen Spieler eurer Klasse teilen müsst 

Team Speak, Forum und gute Laune vorhanden und bereit geteilt zu werden 

_Be a Guardian of Honor_

*Bei Interesse hier eine Nachricht hinterlassen, oder Ingame bei Tanatar, Senshoku oder Shvyne.*
Natürlich könnt ihr jedes unserer Gildenmitglieder anschreiben. Die sagen euch dann gegebenenfalls, ob wir mit einem unserer Twinks unterwegs sind.
Die wenigsten unserer Gildenmember beißen 
*Ihr könnt euch auch auf unserem Forum, www.GuardiansofHonor.de, bewerben.
*
Wir freuen uns auf neue Gesichter und Stimmen, also meldet euch  

Greetz, 
Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (3. August 2013)

/push


----------



## Shvyne (28. August 2013)

da wir immer noch suchen, hier mal ein kleiner /push


----------



## Shvyne (10. September 2013)

Sooooo, zum Patch dann auch mal ein kleines Update  

Wir suchen immernoch 1 Heiler, am besten Druide oder Schamane  

Es dankt, 

das Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (9. Oktober 2013)

+++ BREAKING NEWS+++

Wir suchen zur Verstärkung des 10er Raids noch einen Jäger und einen HeilDudu  

+++ BREAKING NEWS+++

Nach wie vor sind alle anderen, die eine Gilde suchen, oder Raid suchen (Aufbau eines zweiten Raids in Planung) auch gern gesehen  


Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, 

Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (22. Oktober 2013)

Wir suchen immer noch Jäger, Heildudu, dazu nehmen wir auch gern noch einen Hexer oder Mage


----------



## Shvyne (26. Oktober 2013)

/push


----------



## Shvyne (12. November 2013)

Wir suchen immernoch einen Magier, also meldet euch  

GoGoGo


----------



## Shvyne (23. November 2013)

Sooooo, zum Wochende suchen wir natürlich immer noch: 

1 Mage
1 Eule, mit guten Healspecc und 
1 Schurken

Grüüüüüüßeeeeee, 

das Shvyne


----------



## Shvyne (2. Januar 2014)

Frohes Neues euch allen  

Auch im neuen Jahr suchen wir noch Raidverstärkung und Leute, die Bock haben in einer netten, familiären, kleinen Gilde zu zocken  

Also meldet euch  

P.S: Aktueller Stand: 10/14 nhc


----------



## Shvyne (26. Februar 2014)

Push, Push und nochmal Push   

Wir suchen immer noch neue Mitglieder, zum einen für den Raid: 

1 Mage 
1 Heal (Schamane, Mönch oder Druide)

und natürlich auch, nach wie vor, Leute, die einfach auf der Suche nach einer Gilde sind und auch Bock auf ein paar Aktivitäten haben, die ausserhalb des Raids stattfinden sollen  

Also meldet euch!

Liebe Grüße, 
Shvyne


P.S. Aktueller Stand 13/14 nhc


----------

